# Teichmuschel



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

wie lange muß man warten um ein paar teichmuscheln in einen neuen teich zu setzen? (möchte ja nicht das die verhungern) :? 

welches wäre der beste zeitpunkt 

gibt es eine faustregel wieviele man pro 1000 liter einsetzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

ich habe ca. 2 Monate gewartet. Ob das zu früh war, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Die __ Muscheln haben sich direkt eingegraben und waren nicht mehr gesehen.

Allerdings haben 2 von ihnen den Winter nicht überlebt. Das habe ich daran gemerkt, daß sie mit einem Mal wieder auf dem Untergrund lagen.

Wieviel Muscheln Du in Deinem Teich ansiedeln kannst, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Aus meiner Sicht sind sie auch in erster Linie nur für meine Bitterlinge wichtig.

Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich, daß man die Filterwirkung der Muscheln wohl eher vernachlässigen kann. Dies ist aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung, die nicht fundiert ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe meine erst nach einem Jahr reingetan. Eine davon ziemlich ins Flache (ist jetzt ca einen Monat da), um sie zu beobachten.

Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen ein Bild von der Muschel einzustellen. Mal sehen, ob es mir gelingt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Falk,

es würde mich wundern, wenn Du sie lange Zeit beobachten kannst.... wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, graben sie sich recht schnell ein.

Bei mir kann ich nu eine beobachten, die es offensichtlich genießt, sich nur halb einzugraben..... und zwar immer wieder direkt an die selbe Stelle. Alle anderen sind, obwohl sie an der selben Stelle zu Wasser gelassen wurden, irgenwohin verschwunden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

??? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum sollte ich sie eingraben? Der Händler meinte sie dürfen nicht die Möglichkeit haben sich einzugraben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

also ich meine das sich die __ muscheln eingraben wollen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

also sie sollen sich nicht vollständig eingraben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Falk,

ich meinte nicht, daß Du sie eingraben sollst, sie machen es von selbst.

Wenn ein Händler sagt, daß man ihnen diese Möglichkeit nehmen soll, bin ich erst einmal geplättet.

Die Tatsache, daß sie sich eingraben, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben, zeigt doch, daß sie es wollen. Ich nehme daher mal an, daß es zu ihren natürlichen Geflogenheiten gehört. Nimmt man ihnen diese Möglichkeit, kann es aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig sein.

Bei mir kamen die __ Muscheln auch nur dann aus der Schale, wenn sie sich fortbeweg haben. Ansonsten ist die Schale zwar immer ein wenig geöffnet, sie kommt aber nicht heraus.

Hier sind sicher Leute, die mehr Ahnung von Muscheln haben, als ich. ich kann daher auch nicht sagen, aus welchem Grund Deine Muschel aus der Schale will. Vielleicht liegt es aber wirklich daran, daß sie sich nicht wohl fühlt oder versucht, ihren jetzigen Standort zu verlassen. Sie schafft es möglicherweise nur nicht, weil sie sich nirgends festhalten kann (ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir).

Hier mal kurz ein Link, der meine Ansicht bestätigt.

http://www.gartenundzoo24.de/zoo/teich/arten/artikel-020630-00194.jsp


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

OK, OK, ich muss mich verbessern. Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Man soll sie nicht an einen Boden legen, bei dem sie im Schlamm versinken. Deshalb kam ich drauf, dass man sie auch von selber nicht einbuddeln sollte. Aber vieleicht sollte ich sie mal aus der Flachwasserzone herausholen und etwas tiefer setzen. Dann von alleine kommt sie ja nicht tiefer und wenn dann plumpst sie ja ein paar cm. Das kann auch nicht gut sein oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, daß __ Muscheln sich Kopfschmerzen einfangen, wenn sie etwas fallen....  

Wenn sie aber bei Dir aus baulichen Gründen nicht die Möglichkeit hat zu wandern, würde ich sie tatsächlich versetzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

jetzt habe ich mal den link angeschaut und lese da was von sand.

ich werde aber kein sand in meinen tecih füllen sondern lediglich lehm aus der tiefsten schicht des aushubes.

kommt die __ teichmuschel auch damit klar


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

ich glaube, daß das kein Problem geben wird, er wird ja auch relativ weich sein. Du wirst auf jeden Fall merken, ob sie mit dem Lehm klar kommen oder nicht. Wenn sie sich wohl fühlen, wirst Du schnell nicht mehr sehen.


----------

